# Help identifying medicine bottle



## bottlerocket (Sep 8, 2013)

Can anyone please give me some information on this medicine bottle. It has a narrow opening at the top. I assume it was liquid?
 The name embossed on the bottom appears to say Woodbury's.
 Thank you


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 8, 2013)

Top view


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 8, 2013)

Embossed name on the bottom


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 8, 2013)

After shave.. 1940's..


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks so much


----------

